# The green knight



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

How do you deal with him, my friends green knight has a good armour save regeneration and a ward save! Whenever he gets near my troops they never fail to run off the table ( I play ogres mostly LD 7 ), he his great in close combat and when he does die he just pops up behind my army and restarts slaughtering my army, how do you people deal with him?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Have a Giant shove him down his pants, rename him "The Brown Knight" and then forget him the rest of the game. And since he's not dead, as specifically written on the Giants "pick up and..." rules he won't come back to haunt you more that game:laugh:

I have seen this happen btw, damn fun:wink:


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Throw something with a flaming weapon at him? One of the few times I'll recommend the Burning Blade of Chotec.

As for keeping him off your back...that's a different problem entirely...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I put the burning blade in many armies. With War Hydras, Trolls, Green knights, Trees, and the like, flaming death is always to be enjoyed.

As to the geen knight, hit him with swarms. He'll not win, and be bogged down all/most of the battle just killing them all.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ogres? Try sending a Giant at him. I'm not sure if he's Cavalry or Monster, either, but if he's US2 or Less, Try the Gorger tactic. Hard to control, but good fun if you can hit him with those Killing Blow attacks.

Bruiser with Tenderiser as well works wonders.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Powerful units like that are generally stopped by massive units send the biggest and cheapest unit you've got at him and watch him take forever to kill them. then just play your army around him.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The real trick is you need to bog him down in combat without actually killing him. Cause he just comes back again. Skeletons, zombies, swarms, anything with lots of mass and lots of stubborn.


----------

